# Fragen zu raid 5 (Software oder Hardware?)

## zaiyon

Hallo, Ich besitze einen Server, hier ein paar Daten:

```

model name:                          Pentium III (Katmai)

cpu MHz:                                497.989

MemTotal:                              125100 kB

```

(Auf Anfrage poste ich natürlich mehr)

Ich plane, mir 2 160 GB Festplatten zu kaufen (eine 160er ist bereits eingebaut), und dann raid 5 einzurichten.

Hier meine Fragen:

-Kann ich Raid 5 mit nur 2 Festplatten einrichten, und dann nachträglich eine weitere anhängen?

-Kann ich Softwareraid mit vernünftiger Leistung auf diesem Rechner realisieren? (ich habe mich nur ein bisschen umgeschaut, und es scheint flexibler als hardware raid zu sein

-Woran erkenne ich einen guten raid Controller, bzw. welche Anforderungen sollte er für mein geplantes System erfüllen?

Und dann eigentlich noch die Hauptfrage:

Was sind die wesentlichen Vorteile von Software/Hardware Raid?

Ich bräuchte dringend Entscheidungshilfe. 

Ich denke ausserdem ernsthaft darüber nach, das daraus entstandene System on-the-fly zu verschlüsseln, allerdings liebäugle ich hierfür mit OpenBSD (nicht böse werden, ich mag Gentoo wirklich gerne, aber auf diesem Server ist es eine ziemliche Qual, auch wenn das System (relativ) stabil läuft.)

Hat jemand hier mit DMCrypt oder ähnlichen bereits Erfahrungen und kann mir sagen, ob mein Server all diese Anforderungen überhaupt erfüllt?

tia

----------

## Haldir

Raid5 besteht minimum aus 3 Festplatten.

Raid5 in Software lässt sich nicht befriedigend auf dem Rechner per Softwareraid zum laufen bringen (sollte doch scho minimum doppelt so schnell sein)

Raid5 in Software ist nicht flexibler als HW Raid.

Hauptunterschied zwischen SW und HW, bei SW muß die Host CPU alles machen und ein Treiber managed alles.

Bei HW Raid hat der Controller eine eigene CPU dafür und stellt dem Hostsystem nur die "fertige" Raidplatte zur Verfügung, damit ist das ganze stabiler und schneller  :Wink: 

Kommentare zu SW-Raid5 und Verschlüsselung: Finger weg, ansonsten minimum 1.5-2ghz an Power dafür (1 Ghz für SW Raid, 1 Ghz für crypto)  :Wink: 

Dein Server wird wohl nichtmal die Minimum Voraussetzungen für den Betrieb einer HW Raid5 Karte haben  :Wink: 

Fazit: Vergiß es mit dem Server  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sind die wesentlichen Vorteile von Software/Hardware Raid?
> 
> 

 

Software-RAID: Die CPU muß die gesamte Arbeit machen, Du brauchst also eine kräftige CPU. Allerdings wird sich das auch bei schneller CPU negativ in der Leistung, vor allem in der Latenzzeit des Systems, bemerkbar machen. Performancemäßig ist ein Hardware-RAID daher klar sinnvoller.

Auf der anderen Seite: Es gibt für RAID keinen Standard, der die Organisation der Daten auf den Platten beschreibt - wenn Dir also der Hardware-Controller abraucht und Du das Pech hast, daß es das Modell nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt, kommst Du nicht mehr an Deine Daten ran.

----------

## zaiyon

Was? Mist  :Very Happy:  Ich mag den Server...

Ist Verschlüsselung so CPU Lastig?

Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach eine Alternative?

Würde das stabil laufen, wenn ich mit HW Raid und 2 Festplatten Raid 0 mache?

----------

## schachti

Jo, Verschlüsselung kostet ordentlich Rechenpower.

Aber was genau willst Du denn jetzt? Erst redest Du von RAID 5, jetzt von "RAID 0" - das sind vollkommen unterschiedliche Konzepte.

----------

## NightDragon

Also ich weiß nicht wies mit RAID 5 aussieht.

Aber RAID 1 braucht hier auf dem 800 Mhz CPU fast keine Leistung. Also ich spürs zumindest echt nicht.

Ist RAID5 soviel aufwendiger?

Also mich würde so ein vergleichstest interessieren.

2 komplkett gleiche Systeme. 1 Mal RAID mit verschlüsselung einmal ohne.

Hm. Wäre ja mit 2 RAID-Devices zu machen.

Booten, RAID 1 (md0) ohne veschlüsselung testen (einfach ne referenzdatei von 4 Gb kopieren).

dann reboot, RAID 1 mit verschlüsselung (md1) teste (selbe Datei).

Gibts tool, das exakt für eine Zeit die Rechenleistung misst?

----------

## zaiyon

[quote=schachti]

Aber was genau willst Du denn jetzt? Erst redest Du von RAID 5, jetzt von "RAID 0" - das sind vollkommen unterschiedliche Konzepte.

[/qutoe]

Also noch sind die Festplatten nicht gekauft, und solang ich entsprechende Datenmengen auf meinem Server ablegen kann, bin ich wenigstens halbwegs zufrieden.

Raid 0 käme natürlich nur für 2 Festplatten in Frage, aber das sind ja auch 320 GB... viel mehr muss es eigentlich sein, Raid 5 würde ich nur sehr gerne, einrichten, damit ich auch im Falle einer defekten Festplatte meine Daten nicht verliere...

Verschlüsselung ist mir schon sehr wichtig, d.h. ich müsste mir gleich ein neues Mainboard und ne neue CPU dazukaufen.. (wies aussieht auch mehr RAM..)

Aber ich würde erstmal gerne grosse Datenmengen (wenn es irgendwie geht verschlüsselt) auf dem alten Server ablegen können, neue Hardware kaufe ich mir eigentlich immer nur im Notfall, oder wenn ich eine Erweiterung plane.

[quote=NightDragon]

Also mich würde so ein vergleichstest interessieren.

2 komplkett gleiche Systeme. 1 Mal RAID mit verschlüsselung einmal ohne. 

[/quote]

Mich auch, aber ich hab nur meinen alten anzubieten... und "einfach so drauf los testen" möchte ich mit nem Server eigentlich eher nicht...

----------

## NightDragon

Jope dann gehts dir gleich wie mir (übrigens beim quote die anführungszeichen  :Wink:  fehlen)

Also ich will auch nicht hier am Server rumbasteln.

Aber da ich demnächst vorhabe einen Hardware-Router zu bauen, und dort sowieso von vorne Anfange,

kann ich das ja, wenn noch nicht viel auf den Platten ist, mal durchspielen.

Allerdings würde das Ergebnis min. bis nächste Woche Freitag dauern, da erst am Donnerstag im Idealfall angefangen wird.

Mir fehlen noch die Platten.

System ist ansonsten auch eher schwach (200Mhz autsch - werde mir zumindest beim Compilieren per distcc hilfe holen müssen).

Aber evtl. lässt sich das ganze auch auf einem schnelleren System machen.

Wie gesagt ich werde es bei gelegenheit ausprobieren.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

hey,

Wenn du dir aktuelle Sata- Plattenn kaufts, sparst du einerseits noch ein Bischen Geld, weil sie schon billiger sind als Uatas.

Weiterhin bekommst du für um die 50€ schon Raidd- Controller, die per update Raid5 fähig sind. 

Ich kann dir eine Liste der Controller geben.

Du wirst bei dieser Lösung auf jeden Fall mehr Comfort haben, und Geschwindigkeit.

----------

## tam

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> Was sind die wesentlichen Vorteile von Software/Hardware Raid?
> 
> Ich bräuchte dringend Entscheidungshilfe.

 

Nie und nimmer Software RAID5 mit deiner Kiste. Kauf dir einen RAID5 Controller und mind. noch zwei Festplatten. Ich habe einen Dual 550 P3 mit 6 SCSI Platten (je 9GB) laufen. 4 * Daten, 1 * RAID5 und 1 * Hotspare. Klappt hervorragend mit gentoo.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

HighPoint RocketRaid 1640

 kostet bei www.alternate.de 99,-€

----------

## NightDragon

Hm. Also ich dachte bisher immer das billige RAID-Kontroller auch nur auf software-eben raid betreiben.

Läuft der HighPoint RocketRaid 1640 auch ordentlich unter Linux? Wie siehts mit DMA und Kernel 2.6 aus?

----------

## Haldir

Vergiß Raid 0 in nem Server, nimm z.b. Raid 1 wenn du etwas Sicherheit haben willst (btw Nightdragon, Raid 1 schreibt die Daten einfach nur auf zwei Platten und berechnet nix, daher merkst du davon auch nichts, Raid5 muß CRCs berechnen/überprüfen permanent).

Vergiß bei Raid5 Highpoint,Promise und Konsorten, in Frage kommen da nur: 3Ware, LSI Logic MegaRaid (S-ATA), ICP Vortex.

Highpoint,Promise und Konsorten machen nur SW Raid5, das wird dir nicht helfen.

Das sind alles PCI 2.3 Karten, teils sogar PCI-X, die wirst du in deinem uralt Rechner wohl eher nicht zum laufen bringen.

Die billig Lösung ist: Vergiß Raid und Crypto

Die Raid und Crypto Lösung wäre:

Neuer Server (so >2Ghz), 3Ware 9500-4 , 3-4 Platten.

Damit geht auch Crypto  :Wink: 

Das eine kostet nix, das andere gut 1500 Euro

Und nochmal zum wiederholen: Vergeßt die komischen HighPoint Karten und Raid5, das ist nix halbes und nix ganzes....

----------

## NightDragon

Ja das RAID 5 mit Checksums arbeitet wusste ich, aber mich würde eben speziell die Leistung die dabei drauf geht interessieren  :Smile: 

----------

## Haldir

Gibts genug Threads dazu, einige auch mit Benchmarks, für nen Fileserver kam dabei etwa raus, bei der Linux SW Raid5 Implementation, dass man >1Ghz brauch damit man 100Mbit Geschwindigkeit erreicht.

Das ganze steigt dann auch hübsch mit der Menge der Platten usw.

----------

## NightDragon

Danke für den Hinweiß. Damit kann ich zumindest schon mal etwas anfangen.

----------

## phixom

So zum Thema RAID mal was von mir.

Also natürlich kannst du ein RAID5 erstmal mit 2 Platten einrichten und dann die 3. Platte nachträglich hinzufügen, mdadm ist dein Freund. Du solltest dir aber bewusst sein, dass weder der Std Grub noch lilo davon booten können. 

Dann solltest du wissen was der Server machen soll. Ein Software Raid5 ist nur beim schreiben langsam. Beim Lesen ordnet es sich irgendwo zwischen Raid1 und Raid0 ein. Ein weiterer Vorteil von Raid5 ist, dass du nachträglich weitere Platten hinzufügen kannst und so die Kapazität steigt. Allerdings solltest du dir immer vor Augen halten, dass maximal eine Platte ausfallen darf. Also lohnt es sich, für mehr Sicherheit bei 4 Platten erstmal auf Raid6 umzusteigen. Kostet aber noch mehr Rechenleistung.

Da du von einem Server sprichst, vermute ich das du auf die Daten meist über ein Netzwerkdateisystem zugreifst. Sowohl NFS und auch Samba bremsen ohnehin auf der "lahmen" Kiste die Geschwindigkeit. Also wirst du bei einem SW-Raid5 kaum noch einen Unterschied merken, außer beim Schreiben von evtl. größeren Datenmengen, aber wie oft kommt das vor?

Somit kannst du getrost dein SW-Raid5 einrichten, da das ganze System schon langsam ist.

Ausserdem musst du ja nicht die ganze Platte als Raid einrichten, sondern kannst verschiedene Partitionen dafür nehmen.

Ich empfehle Raid1 für /boot und / für Sicherheit und RAID5 für deine /$DATEN Partitionen. Somit wird das System selber kaum ausgebremst und du hast trotzdem noch genügend Speicher für Daten. Evtl. sollte noch etwas RAM rein.

Wenn du Verschlüsselung willst rate ich dir mit Diesen System ab, es sei denn du gibst dich mit Transferraten von ca. 1 MB/s zufrieden. Es muss aber nicht gleich der Kauf eines P4 Boliden herhalten. Kauf dir ein VIA-C3 Prozessor mit EPIA Bord (wichtig das Stepping muss >=8 sein) und spiele die HW-Encryption Patches ein bzw. nimm die mm-Vivid-sources. Der C3 hat nämlich eine AES Engine in der Hardware drin und schlägt den P4 bzw aktuelle AMDs um längen. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass du noch jede Menge Strom sparst, da die C3 Relativ wenig Strom verbrauchen. Ausserdem hast du dann einigermaßen schnelles RAID5.

phixom

----------

## oscarwild

Noch ein paar Worte zu "RAID 0": das ist kein wirkliches RAID-Level, sondern eine sichere Methode, die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Datenverlustes zu verdoppeln. Also: Don't try this at home, und vorallem nicht at office  :Wink: 

Für ein professionelles System (nein, der Brüllwürfel zuhause fällt nicht in diese Kategorie!) kann eigentlich nur HW-RAID in Frage kommen, siehe den Beitrag von phixom. Für zuhause - mal abgesehen vom Basteltrieb - genügt ohne weiteres ein eine SMART-Überwachung, regelmäßige Wartung und ggf. austausch älterer Platten (allerspätestens wenn sie Klickgeräusch von sich geben...) und ein vernünftiges Backup-Konzept  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Um die RAID 0 Problematik wieder auszuschalten kann man ja auch die Kombi RAID 1 dazunehmen.

also kombinierbar ist das ja wunderbar.

Zumindets wenns via linux-eigenem Treiber gemacht wird.

sda1 und sdb1 zusammen mit RAID 0 --> md0

sdc1 und sdd1 zusammen mit RAID 0 --> md1

und dann RAID 1 zwischen md0 und md1 --> md2

*g* ist doch eigentlich die Idee von dem Pseudo RAID 10 (wird wohl RAID 1 + 0 heißen oder so).

Aber ich finde auch das RAID 0 nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist. Weil wenn eine Platte in den Arsch geht (z. bsp. sda1)

dann ist doch auch sdb1 nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Also müssen immer 2 Platten gewechsel werden.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit lesen bei RAID 1 + 0 kombiniert?

Ich mein bringt das den geschwindigkeit?

Oder war das mit dem geschwindigkeitsvorteil ein anderes RAID?

----------

## Kev111

Einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim Lesen hat man sowohl bei Raid 0, 1 als auch 5.

Beim Schreiben hat man einen Vorteil bei Raid Level 0 und 5 (5 falls es ein hardware Raid ist bzw ein schneller Prozessor vorhanden ist).

Je nach dem verwendetem Raid-Conrtoller (Softare-Raid...), kann man beim Schreiben unter Raid 1 einen Kleinen nachteil gegegüber normalen Festplatte haben.

Alles in Allem hat man die größten Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bei Raid Level 0.

----------

## phixom

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim Lesen hat man sowohl bei Raid 0, 1 als auch 5
> 
> 

 

Du bist dir sicher bei RAID1 beim Lesen einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zu erzielen? Dann erkläre mal bitte wie?

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je nach dem verwendetem Raid-Conrtoller (Softare-Raid...), kann man beim Schreiben unter Raid 1 einen Kleinen nachteil gegegüber normalen Festplatte haben. 
> 
> 

 

Der kaum spürbar ist, es sei denn man arbeitet mit <486er Rechnern.

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alles in Allem hat man die größten Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bei Raid Level 0.
> 
> 

 

Aber auch das größte Risiko, eine Platte weg, Daten futsch. Ausserdem kann man es nicht erweitern.

Wer hier evtl nur mehr Plattenplatz braucht, aber nicht die Performance ist  mit JBOD (linear Raid) besser bedient.

phixom

----------

## oscarwild

 *phixom wrote:*   

> Du bist dir sicher bei RAID1 beim Lesen einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zu erzielen? Dann erkläre mal bitte wie?

 

Geht tatsächlich: beide Platten tragen identische Daten, so dass ein paralleler Zugriff möglich ist (die eine Hälfte von Platte A, gleichzeitig die andere Hälfte von Platte B). Folge: Doppelte Transferrate beim Lesen.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

hier mal eine recht ausführliche Erklärung aller RAID-Level:

http://www.raidforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=81

Poly

----------

## NightDragon

Hm Das funktioniert bei RAID1 aber auch nur dann wenn die Platten nicht vom selben Controller aus gesteuert sind oder SCSI-Platten oder nicht? Weil ja sonst der Kannal besetzt ist.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> Hm Das funktioniert bei RAID1 aber auch nur dann wenn die Platten nicht vom selben Controller aus gesteuert sind oder SCSI-Platten oder nicht? Weil ja sonst der Kannal besetzt is

 

Kommt drauf an, welches Transfervolumen der Bus besitzt. Getrennte Kanäle sind immer klar im Vorteil.

----------

## Kev111

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *phixom wrote:*   Du bist dir sicher bei RAID1 beim Lesen einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zu erzielen? Dann erkläre mal bitte wie? 
> 
> Geht tatsächlich: beide Platten tragen identische Daten, so dass ein paralleler Zugriff möglich ist (die eine Hälfte von Platte A, gleichzeitig die andere Hälfte von Platte B). Folge: Doppelte Transferrate beim Lesen.

 

Genau so ist es.

 *phixmon wrote:*   

> Der kaum spürbar ist, es sei denn man arbeitet mit <486er Rechnern. 

 

Ich sagte ja extra es kann ... und wenn, dann ist es ein kleiner, aber faktisch ist er da.

 *phixmon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber auch das größte Risiko, eine Platte weg, Daten futsch. Ausserdem kann man es nicht erweitern. 

 

Meine Antwort bezog sich nur auf die Frage nach der Geschwindigkeit von NightDragon, Aber es stimmt, dass es das größe Risiko bietet.

Ich habe aber mal etwas von einem Raid-Technik von einer bestimmten Firma, die ich leider vergessen habe. Diese verbindet Level 1 und 0 auf 2 Platten. Man hat z.b. eine Partition für die wichtigen Daten und eventuell das System und eine Partition für z.b. Spiele oder als Swap oder als Zwischenlager von Multimediadateien wie Videodateien von der Digitalkamera, die man schneiden will oder oder oder... eben unwichtige Daten, die eine höhere Geschwindigkeit verlangen. Der Clou ist nun, dass man den anfängigen Teil der Festplatten als Raid 1 spiegelt und dem restliche Teil mittels Raid 0 einen Geschwindigkeitsschub gibt. Ich weiß, dass geht mittels Linux-Kernel auch allerdings dürfte das nicht ganz an die Geschwindigkeit rankommen.

----------

## NightDragon

Ja klar, aber wenn ich davomn ausgehe, das der Chipsatz bzw. treiber korrekt verwendet wird und daher auch DMA Cache und co verwendet, dann bringts mir NUR bei getrennten Kanälene einen Vorteil oder?

Also vorausgesetzt die Platten fahren gleich mit dem Bustransfer-Limit.

(So ganz nebenbei, wenn jemand ne Idee hat wie ich meinen HP302-Treiber für ne HighPoint 133Sb sagen kann, das er DMA aktivieren soll, dann wäre ich über jede Info dankbar -  Treiber stell die IDE-Greäte als SCSI-Drives zur Verfügung...)

----------

## Uwe

Wenn ichs mal anmerken darf...

Ich selber fahre mit einem Celeron 466 ein Software-RAID 5 (ohne Crypto) mit 3x160 GB (online, siehe Signatur). Mir geht es hierbei aber nicht um die Performance - diese ist unter aller Sau (~11 MB/s), auch dank der einen Platte am Slave-Anschluss - sondern um die Datensichereit mit gleichzeitiger Speicherplatznutzung. Was soll ich sagen? Es läuft halt, aus. Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich, keine S-ATA Platten samt Controller genommen zu haben, aber theoretisch ist mir das jetzt auch egal, ich greif eh immer nur vir LAN drauf zu, da packt der versiffte Celi eh keine 4 MB/s  :Wink: .

----------

## oscarwild

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Also vorausgesetzt die Platten fahren gleich mit dem Bustransfer-Limit.

 

Eine solche Platte hätte ich dann auch gerne!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Marlo

Hi, 

hier ein Raid 5 mit 4 Sata:

```
root 1 Betriebssystem

raiddev /dev/md6

  raid-level            5

  nr-raid-disks         4

  nr-spare-disks        0

  persistent-superblock 1

  parity-algorithm      left-symmetric

  chunk-size            64

  device                /dev/sda6

  raid-disk             0

  device                /dev/sdb6

  raid-disk             1

  device                /dev/sdc6

  raid-disk             2

  device                /dev/sdd6

  raid-disk             3

```

und natürlich ziemlich langsam  :Very Happy: 

```

dev/md6:

 Timing cached reads:   3668 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1833.36 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  450 MB in  3.00 seconds = 149.82 MB/sec

```

Top zeigt 0,3 % CPU-Last im Normalbetrieb bei einem runtergetakteten 2200+

----------

## NightDragon

Wieso? Es kommt ja nicht nur auf die reinen Daten drauf an. Fast jeder Datenbus hat Overflow.

*g* Damit kriegste den IDE Bus schnell zu.

----------

## Uwe

Das selbe mit IDE und 466 MHz?

```
/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   372 MB in  2.01 seconds = 185.38 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   62 MB in  3.16 seconds =  19.63 MB/sec

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Uwe wrote:*   

> Das selbe mit IDE und 466 MHz?
> 
> 

 

Ist wohl auch ne Frage vom FSB, oder?

Ma

----------

## Uwe

Nee, die Bremse resultiert neben der lahmen CPU aus der Tatsache, dass das RAId mit hda, hdb und hdc gemacht wurde, d.h. hdb bremst als Slave halt sehr krass... Aber wayne, es langt  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

Na jaa,

Hier meine alte Mühle, ein PII mit rund 400 MHz und 384 MB Ram. Läuft allerdings OpenBSD drauf für einen Apache und das Raid 5 mit 3 uralten IDEs, wovon zwei auf dem Boden liegen. Wegen der Kühlung.  :Cool: 

```

/dev/md2:

 Timing cached reads:   3688 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1842.44 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  106 MB in  3.05 seconds =  34.78 MB/sec

```

Obwohl ich jetzt nicht ganz sicher bin, ob man die Leistung eines Raids mit Plattendurchsatz vergleichen kann?

Ma

----------

## ZX-81

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was? Mist  Ich mag den Server...
> 
> 

 

Kann ich verstehen, bei mir sind auch noch ein paar P3s als Arbeitstiere im Einsatz. Im Gegensatz zu P4s oder Athlon XP brauchen die wenig Strom, was bei 24/7 schon auffällt. 

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist Verschlüsselung so CPU Lastig?
> 
> 

 

Hat mich auch interessiert, deshalb habe ich ein paar Messungen gemacht (mit P3 600, Standard AES 256 Bit Verschlüsselung, ReiserFs).

```

dm-crypt      ohne         mit 

Lesen       20 MB/s      7.8 MB/s

Schreiben   10 MB/s      7.0 MB/s

```

Beim unverschlüsselten Schreiben ist wohl die Datenquelle (nfs 100 MBit/s) der begrenzende Faktor gewesen.

Dabei fiel mir auf, dass Schreiben auf ein stark gefülltes ReiserFS unverschlüsselt langsamer ist als Schreiben auf ein leeres ReiserFs verschlüsselt.

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach eine Alternative?
> 
> 

 

Das ist eine Frage Deiner Anforderungen, ich denke dass Du einen effektiven Datendurchsatz von 5 MByte/s mit Verschlüsselung erreichen kannst (Ob SW-Raid 5 da noch ernsthaft ins Gewicht fällt wage ich zu bezweifeln). Das scheint mir für die meisten Anwendungen ausreichend zu sein.

Wichtig wäre noch, dass Deine Netzwerkkarte die CPU entlastet (Negativbeispiel Realtec 8129/39).

Raid 1/5 sollten auch kein Backup ersetzen, besser täglich auf externe Platten (verschlüsselt) sichern.

----------

## zaiyon

Hm.. also was meine Anforderungen angeht, sind diese schon ziemlich hoch.

Ich habe nämlich alle meine Dateien auf dem Fileserver (Musik, Videos, _Spiele_...), ausserdem bin ich nicht der einzige, der in meinem Netzwerk fast permanent darauf zugreift.

Ausserdem habe ich ein Gigabit Netz mit schönen, neuen Cat-6 Kabeln, das ich nicht umsonst benutzen möchte  :Very Happy: 

Also meine Idee ist es jetzt, mir 2 Festplatten zu besorgen (160GB) und dann damit Hardware Raid 0 zu machen.

Jetzt brauche ich noch einen guten Controller, kann mich da jemand beraten? Mir geht es vor allem um Linux und BSD Unterstützung des Controllers, und einen verlässlichen Hersteller, der so schnell nicht ausstirbt.

Kann mir jemand ein Modell empfehlen, das diesen Anforderungen gerecht wird, oder eine Richtung zeigen?

tia

----------

## phixom

Du willst also deine ganzen wichtigen Daten in ein Raid0 speichern und damit die die Datensicherheit einschränken, nur weil du etwas mehr Speed brauchst? Ein Raid0 ist wirklich nur etwas für temporäre Datenspeicher oder Swap, aber nicht für Datenspeicher. Fällt eine Platte aus, sind die Daten fort.

Nehmen kannst du jeden gängigen Controller, auch den Onboard und ein SW-Raid benutzen. Umso schneller dessen Datenbus ist , umso schneller ist dein Raid. Allerdings sind hier glaub ich eher die Platten der begrenzente Faktor. Wichtig ist nur, dass du bei PATA je nur eine Platte pro Kanal verwendest.

Ich glaub nicht das ein HardwareRaid in diesem Falle soviel mehr bringt, da ein Raid0 eigentlich keine CPU-Leistung braucht, da keine Prüfsumme oder ähnliches berechnet werden muss. Die 3 bit/s die ein Hardware-Raid da bringen würden, rechtfertigen den oft 3 stelligen Kaufpreis für ein HardwareRaid0 nicht.

phixom

----------

## zaiyon

Tja, da bleibt mir wohl nur die Alternative große Festplatte, was?  :Wink: 

Raid 0 ist natürlich gefährlich, aber Raid 5 um Längen komplizierter... und im Endeffekt teurer.

Softwareraid wäre eine gute Sache, dann würde ich Raid 0 und Raid 1 kombinieren, idealerweise mit 2 externen USB Festplatten, Controller für 40 EUR können sowas.

Um zusammenzufassen, die Daten sind wichtig. Nicht wichtiger als mein Leben, aber es wäre eine kleine Katastrophe für mich, wenn ich sie verliere.

Raid 0 ist doch im Prinzip nicht wirklich viel riskanter als eine einzige Festplatte, abgesehen davon dass eine unabhängig von der anderen Macken haben kann (davon gehe ich lieber gar nicht erst aus...), oder?

Naja ich denke mal, ich werde mich einfach nach einer wirklich grossen Festplatte umschauen, aber 250GB ist so in etwa das bezahlbare Limit, wie es aussieht... allerdings auch nicht bahnbrechend weniger als 2x160  :Wink: 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

----------

## Uwe

(Denkanstoß: Mein nächstes Projekt wird ein SW-RAID 5 sein, mit drei 160 GB SATA Platten. Dazu kannste jeden X-beliebigen 20-Euro Silicon Image Controller nehmen (wenner vier Kanäle hat). Ergebnis: Leistung ~250%, Kapazität n-1 (320 GB), Datensicherheit 100%. Kostet nicht weltbewegend mehr, aber die Daten sind garantiert sicher.)

----------

## phixom

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tja, da bleibt mir wohl nur die Alternative große Festplatte, was?
> 
> 

 

Also im Preis pro MB sind 160er Platten noch billiger

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Raid 0 ist natürlich gefährlich, aber Raid 5 um Längen komplizierter... und im Endeffekt teurer. 
> 
> 

 

Raid5 ist nicht kompliziert. 3 Platten und mdadm sind dein Freund.

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Softwareraid wäre eine gute Sache, dann würde ich Raid 0 und Raid 1 kombinieren, idealerweise mit 2 externen USB Festplatten, Controller für 40 EUR können sowas.
> 
> 

 

Für eine Kombination von Raid 1 und 0 auch Raid10 genannt brauchst du aber 4 Platten. Warum du 2 externe willst, verstehe ich nicht.

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Um zusammenzufassen, die Daten sind wichtig. Nicht wichtiger als mein Leben, aber es wäre eine kleine Katastrophe für mich, wenn ich sie verliere.
> 
> Raid 0 ist doch im Prinzip nicht wirklich viel riskanter als eine einzige Festplatte, abgesehen davon dass eine unabhängig von der anderen Macken haben kann (davon gehe ich lieber gar nicht erst aus...), oder? 
> ...

 

Raid0 ist doppelt riskanter als eine Einzelplatte, da die Daten gleichmäßig über beide Platten verteilt werden. Fällt eine aus sind auch alle Daten nicht mehr lesbar. Brauchst du nur einen großen Speicher, dann nimm JBOD, dann sind nur die Hälfte der Daten fort, wenn eine Platte ausfällt.

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja ich denke mal, ich werde mich einfach nach einer wirklich grossen Festplatte umschauen, aber 250GB ist so in etwa das bezahlbare Limit, wie es aussieht... allerdings auch nicht bahnbrechend weniger als 2x160
> 
> 

 

Leg' dir ein (Software)Raid5 zu, da kann eine Platte ausfallen, ohne das du Daten verlierst.

Ansonsten informiere dich erstmal über die Funktionsweise von Raids.

phixom

----------

## woodym

hallo,

ich finde es klasse welche informationen man aus euren dikussionen ziehen kann, nur glaube ich das es für den

minderbemittelten rechner keine lösung gibt in der die hardware nicht extrem aufgestockt werden muß.

das einzige was mir hier als günstigste lösung einfallen würde...

raid 1 wegen der datensicherheit. das ganze kann dann auch per software gefahren werden

wenn zwei platten an je einem ide-kanal sitzen....

und nicht 160'er platten zu nehmen sondern 250'er. die sind nicht um welten teurer

und dürften so die günstigste lösung darstellen. mit der lösung wäre mit relativ geringen finanziellen aufwand

zum einen die datensicherheit gewährleistet und die geschwindigkeit.

davon abgesehen ist das eine lösung per raid... für den anwendungsfall (spiele, filme usw.) würde ich eine komplett

andere lösung bervorzugen.

zwei platten einbauen (auch wegen der erforderlichen kapazität 250'er) und diese platten jede nacht per rsync

synchronisieren. das hat den nachteil das daten nicht sofort gesichert sind, aber den unschlagbaren vorteil das

am gleichen tag wenigstens noch die daten des vortages da sind. das ist eine lösung die mir schon sehr viel

ärger gespaart hat und eine relativ hohe datensicherheit gibt. man darf bei den ganzen raid's nicht auch das sichern

vergesssen. und das ist mit der angesprochenen lösung dann quasi ein abfallprodukt.

wenn hier daten merhrer benutzer drauf sein sollen, dann wäre eine verschlüsselung der daten auf filesystemebene

letztendlich nur ein schutz vor ungewolltem auslesen der platten. da sollte man vielleicht über andere lösungen nachdenken

die die arbeit des verschlüsselns den clients überlassen (schon alleine um den server damit nicht zu belasten). damit

kann dann jeder nutzer sein daten schützenswerten daten nach belieben verschlüsseln.

bye woodym

----------

## ZX-81

 *zaiyon wrote:*   

> Hm.. also was meine Anforderungen angeht, sind diese schon ziemlich hoch.
> 
> Ich habe nämlich alle meine Dateien auf dem Fileserver (Musik, Videos, _Spiele_...), ausserdem bin ich nicht der einzige, der in meinem Netzwerk fast permanent darauf zugreift.
> 
> 

 

Nachdem Dein Budget doch ein sehr begrenzender Faktor zu sein scheint  :Wink:  , ist die Frage wie Du damit am meisten erreichst. Schnell, sicher und billig, geht halt nur sehr begrenzt. Von Raid 0 würde ich Dir aus Gründen der Datensicherheit (Verlust) abraten. Bei Raid 1 benötigst Du zwar die doppelte Plattenkapazität, nachdem Deine Zugriffe aber vorwiegend lesend erfolgen, dürfte es von der Performance keinen grossen Unterschied zu Raid 0 geben. Deine ursprünglich angepeilte Kapazität von 320 GB (2x160GB) inklusive Datensicherheit erreichst Du natürlich am günstigsten mit Raid 5 (3 X 160 GB). Ich empfehle Dir, es mit SW Raid 5 zu versuchen, wenn es von der Performance wirklich nicht klappt, kannst Du ja immer noch Deine Hardware aufrüsten (Aber ein paar Video-Streams sind so schlimm nicht, die 2 MB/s meines WLANs reichen für einen Client leicht aus). Ich würde mir allerdings auch SATA-Platten kaufen, PATA ist veraltet und externe USB sind für den Dauereinsatz schlecht geeignet.

ZX

----------

## reptile

finger weg von pata-raids - ein system, bei dem auf immer nur eins von zwei devices zugegriffen werden darf, hat berechtigterweise nix in high-end-storage-lösungen (was ein raid an sich ja ist) zu suchen. also wenn, dann sata oder scsi für raids.

----------

## phixom

 *reptile wrote:*   

> finger weg von pata-raids - ein system, bei dem auf immer nur eins von zwei devices zugegriffen werden darf, hat berechtigterweise nix in high-end-storage-lösungen (was ein raid an sich ja ist) zu suchen. also wenn, dann sata oder scsi für raids.

 

Wieso kann immer nur auf ein von 2 Devices zugegriffen werden, wenn diese jeweils an einem eigenen Kanal hängen? Das mag evtl bei einer Master/Slave Kombination der Fall sein, sonst nicht und wer ein Raid baut sollte auch noch die 10-15 Euro für einen zusätzlichen PATA-Controller haben, wenn er mehr als die Onboardkanäle braucht.

phixom

----------

## zaiyon

 *phixom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für eine Kombination von Raid 1 und 0 auch Raid10 genannt brauchst du aber 4 Platten. Warum du 2 externe willst, verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> 

 

Es wäre ziemlich praktisch.

Dann könnte ich z. B. mit meinen Daten auf Wanderschaft gehen, wenn ich das Bedürfnis dazu verspüre.

Aber dazu lohnt es sich evtl. eher, ein Backup mit diesen zwei externen Festplatten zu machen (da hot pluggable und einfach sinnvoller). 

Dennoch eher eine Zukunftsvision. Bevor ich nicht einmal genügend Platz für meine Daten hab, versuch ich über sowas erst gar nicht nachzudenken.

 *woodym wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn hier daten merhrer benutzer drauf sein sollen, dann wäre eine verschlüsselung der daten auf filesystemebene
> 
> letztendlich nur ein schutz vor ungewolltem auslesen der platten.
> ...

 

Naja, genau davor möchte ich mich auch schützen  :Wink: 

Ich bin der Auffassung, dass jeder Verschlüsselung einsetzen sollte. Einfach aus Prinzip.

Aber Platz geht erstmal vor  :Razz: 

Es ist mir sehr wichtig, dass ich mit der Lösung die ich jetzt anstrebe noch problemlos nachrüsten kann.

 *reptile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> finger weg von pata-raids - ein system, bei dem auf immer nur eins von zwei devices zugegriffen werden darf, hat berechtigterweise nix in high-end-storage-lösungen (was ein raid an sich ja ist) zu suchen. also wenn, dann sata oder scsi für raids.
> 
> 

 

S-ATA Platten zu kaufen klingt sehr vernünftig, allerdings hat mein alter Rechner kein S-ATA.

Darüber hinaus kann man an das Mainboard nur ein (!!!) IDE Gerät anschliessen, d. h. um einen Controller komme ich ohnehin nicht rum.

Mein Problem ist nun folgendes: Ich hatte noch nie mit einem solchen Controller zu tun, und habe keine Ahnung, ob das alles so funktionieren wird. Ich will ihn selbstverständlich nicht umsonst kaufen.

Gehen wir mal von folgendem Szenario aus:

Ich kaufe mir diesen Controller (nur ein bezahlbares Beispiel) und 3 S-ATA 160 GB Festplatten, um damit Raid 5 (HW) zu machen.

Kann ich dann diesen Raid Controller auch benutzen ,um meine Festplatten einfach nur (ohne Raid) mit dem Mainboard zu verbinden?

Hat ein solcher Controller wie die SCSI Controller die ich kenne ein eigenes BIOS?

Wenn ja, wäre das eine ziemlich kostengünstige Lösung, denn wenn ich mir ein neues Mainboard hole, hole ich mir gleich eine neue CPU etc. und würde mir gleich einen komplett neuen Rechner zusammenstellen  :Very Happy: 

Hardware Raid soll ja gewisse Leistungsvorteile auf langsamen CPUs haben.

Aber, wie in diesem Thread bereits erwähnt, eben auch den Nachteil, dass man (wenn man Pech hat) nie wieder an seine Daten herankommt, wenn der Controller kaputt geht, und es diesen nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt.

Gibt es da keine Norm oder etwas ähnliches?

Oder Hersteller mit bezahlbaren Controllern, bei dem man davon ausgehen kann, dass diese Probleme nicht auftreten?

----------

## Uwe

Ich hab mir den hier für unschlagbare 21,25 Euro bestellt und plane damit ein SW-RAID 5 mit drei PATA (plus Adapter) Platten zu machen. Morgen kann ich einen kleinen Bericht über Erfolg und Misserfolg machen.

----------

## phixom

Bevor ihr irgendwelche Controller kauft, schaut auch mal nach, ob die überhaupt von Linux unterstützt werden, also native im Kernel und nicht durch irgendwelche BinaryTreiber die evtl. nur mit Redhat oder Suse laufen.

UWE: wieso kaufst du nicht gleich S-ATA Platten sondern P-ATA mit Adapter oder hast du schon die Platten da?

phixom

----------

## makenoob

also der highpoint-adapter sieht mir sehr nach einem softwareraid-controller aus, oder täusch ich mich da?

marc

----------

## phixom

So wie ich das sehe ist das so nen Soft/Hardwaremischcontroller. Das wird so ein Ding sein, wie die billigen Raid 1+0 Controller von Silicon_Image und Highpoint, die ein eigenes Bios haben und man die Platten in der Biossoftware zusammenfassen kann, nur dass der da auch noch Raid5 kann. Die ganze Berechnung erfolgt  trotzdem noch auf dem Prozessor durch den Treiber. Von Linux wird das sicher nicht native unterstützt. Und geht der Controller mal kaputt, war's das mit dem Raid.

phixom

----------

## makenoob

nee, deswegen sind ja vorkompilierte treiber und auch sourcen dabei...

also dann würd ich das ja doch eher mit dem nativen software-raid von linux machen

----------

## Uwe

 *phixom wrote:*   

> Bevor ihr irgendwelche Controller kauft, schaut auch mal nach, ob die überhaupt von Linux unterstützt werden, also native im Kernel und nicht durch irgendwelche BinaryTreiber die evtl. nur mit Redhat oder Suse laufen.
> 
> UWE: wieso kaufst du nicht gleich S-ATA Platten sondern P-ATA mit Adapter oder hast du schon die Platten da?
> 
> phixom

 

dDie sind schon da, waren wenn man's so will ein Fehlkauf. EIgentlich wollte ich das RAID 5 (ursprünglich nur ein RAID 1) mit PATA machen, hatte aber nicht gedacht, dass die Performance derart mies sein würde. Deswegen jetzt ein Billigcontroller und dann mit mdadm ein schönes SATA RAID gemacht  :Smile: .

----------

## zaiyon

Hm.. ich such immer stundenlang, ob etwas von allen möglichen Betriebssystemen unterstützt ist, bevor ichs kaufe...

das führt dazu, dass sowas bei mir Tage dauert  :Very Happy: 

Naja, ich hab jetzt ein bisschen Geld zusammengekratzt, und mir für 170 EUR bei ebay einen Rechner gekauft, und mit Teilen für 220 EUR erweitert, also ein ganz vernünftiger Preis, für nunmehr 2,2 GHZ, 512 MB RAM, 320 GB (2x160).

Ich werde erstmal Software Raid 0 machen, für meine Bedürfnisse genügt es, und ich rechne einfach mal nicht damit, dass die Festplatten mir Probleme machen. Sobald mehr Geld da ist, werde ich das ganze um einen Controller und eine (oder 2) weitere baugleiche Festplatten ersetzen.

Die alte Kiste nehm ich dann als XDMCP Client, mit dem neuen Server kann ichs mir auch leisten, dort GNOME zu benutzen.. und DMCrypt  :Wink: 

Ich werde aber (sobald mein neuer Server da ist, und die Gefahr damit vorrüber) auch mal testen, wie Software Raid sich so auf dem anderen macht, und meine Ergebnisse posten, hab noch ein paar kleinere Festplatten.

Danke für eure Hilfe, ich werde jetzt warten bis die Sachen da sind, und dann los legen...

MfG,

zaiyon

----------

